# R u ready for hot weather?



## tecboy (Jun 15, 2017)

Starting tomorrow is going to be very hot this week at my nick of the woods.  I don't know how I can survive.  The weather will going to triple digit this weekend.  I guess I will eat a lot of ice cream!


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 15, 2017)

Ice Cream is good for all types of weather.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 16, 2017)

The weather is going to be 90 today.


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 16, 2017)

Mid 80's here.  It's gonna be over 100F in the deserts.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 16, 2017)

tecboy said:


> Starting tomorrow is going to be very hot this week at my nick of the woods.  I don't know how I can survive.  The weather will going to triple digit this weekend.  I guess I will eat a lot of ice cream!


Oh you poor thing, weather getting hot there finally.  What to do, what to do.  Gosh, lets see.  

Go to a movie, they have air conditioning.  

Go to the pool or the beach. (the water is cooler there but make sure you wear plenty of sun screen.  Don't want you complaining about getting a sun burn.)  

Alter your pattern of outdoor exercise to take advantage of cooler times (early morning or late evening). If you can't change the time of your workout, scale it down by doing fewer minutes, walking instead or running, or decreasing your level of exertion.
Wear loose-fitting clothing, preferably of a light color.
Cotton clothing will keep you cooler than many synthetics.
Fill a spray bottle with water and keep it in the refrigerator for a quick refreshing spray to your face after being outdoors.
Fans can help circulate air and make you feel cooler even in an air-conditioned house.
Try storing lotions or cosmetic toners in the refrigerator to use on hot, overtired feet.
Keep plastic bottles of water in the freezer; grab one when you're ready to go outside. As the ice melts, you'll have a supply of cold water with you.
Take frequent baths or showers with cool or tepid water.
Combat dehydration by drinking plenty of water along with sports drinks or other sources of electrolytes.
Some people swear by small, portable, battery-powered fans. At an outdoor event I even saw a version that attaches to a water bottle that sprays a cooling mist.
I learned this trick from a tennis pro: if you're wearing a cap or hat, remove it and pour a bit of ice cold water into the hat, then quickly invert it and place on your head.
Avoid caffeine and alcohol as these will promote dehydration.
Instead of hot foods, try lighter summer fare including frequent small meals or snacks containing cold fruit or low fat dairy products. As an added benefit, you won't have to cook next to a hot stove.
If you don't have air-conditioning, arrange to spend at least parts of the day in a shopping mall, public library, movie theater, or other public space that is cool. Many cities have cooling centers that are open to the public on sweltering days.
Finally, use common sense. If the heat is intolerable, stay indoors when you can and avoid activities in direct sunlight or on hot asphalt surfaces. Pay special attention to the elderly, infants, and anyone with a chronic illness, as they may dehydrate easily and be more susceptible to heat-related illnesses. Don't forget that pets also need protection from dehydration and heat-related illnesses too.
Growing up farming in Kansas where triple digit temps were the norm and air conditioning wasn't I guess my sympathy level is at the lower end of the scale.  Sorry, been there, done that, have the t-shirt and lived to tell the story.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 16, 2017)

Avoid caffeine?!?!?!!! say that again and you might get kicked out of the Coffeehouse! lol 

Been hot here too, more like July/August. Had an early spring, then went back to cold weather - had April in February and March in May. Or something like that! Not as bad as last year at least, and supposed to be nice next week.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 16, 2017)

I just drank an ice coffee this morning, oh well.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 16, 2017)

He!! no.  Looking for a way to get to Newfoundland


----------



## table1349 (Jun 16, 2017)

snowbear said:


> He!! no.  Looking for a way to get to Newfoundland


Trip summary - Justfly


----------



## Jamesaz (Jun 17, 2017)

"How do you spend the summer in Newfoundland? If it falls on a weekend, you have a picnic."


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tecboy (Jun 18, 2017)

104 degree in my town.   Feeling burning under the sun.  I better use sunblock.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 18, 2017)

Jamesaz said:


> "How do you spend the summer in Newfoundland? If it falls on a weekend, you have a picnic."
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



The 40F nights and 60F highs look good, to me.  Besides, their dogs are cool.


----------



## Boy_Cringe (Jun 20, 2017)

tecboy said:


> 104 degree in my town.   Feeling burning under the sun.  I better use sunblock.



Here, we are not even getting 90. I wonder how could you do your daily activity.


----------



## jpross123 (Jun 22, 2017)

It has been so humid and hot in Kentucky, I cant imagine what the rest of the summer is going to be like


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 22, 2017)

127F in Death Valley
122F in Palm Springs


----------



## table1349 (Jun 23, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> 127F in Death Valley
> 122F in Palm Springs


----------



## Dan Hauer (Jul 23, 2017)

I just drank an ice coffee this morning, oh well.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 24, 2017)

Landed in Dallas yesterday afternoon.  103.    Going to be here a week!  
So much for not going any place hot.    Compared to Death valley I guess it's not.


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 24, 2017)

Come to the south we pretty much stay in the red July-Sept. I've had two heat strokes in the last 5 years they aren't fun


----------



## table1349 (Jul 24, 2017)

Oh you namby pambies.  Why when I was a kid it was 120 degrees every day from March 1st to November 1st here in Kansas.   Why we would have to plow the fields up hill both ways by hand.  None of them fancy tractors for us by cracky.   A Wiard Plow it was, and we didn't have no horses nor mules.  We youngsters would pull that plow while dad followed along snapping us with the reins if we weren't pulling our fair share.  Heck back then the sun would shine 20 hours a day and we would be in the fields from sunup to sundown.  None of the air conditioning, or fans, or big buckets of water nor resting or such.  We would each get one glass of lemonade for breakfast, lunch and dinner.  That were it.  Made us tough it did.  Why to this day when I want to cool off I jest set the oven to 200 degrees, leave the door open and put my chair right in front of it.  

Well got's to go now, the nurse says its time for my medicine.


----------



## waday (Jul 24, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Oh you namby pambies.  Why when I was a kid ...


And the following:

A candy bar cost a nickel. 
Entertainment involved whittling and hoop rolling.
You didn't have the internet or computers.
You had to walk uphill in 6-feet of snow to your school. 
Children respected their elders. 
Politicians were noble.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 24, 2017)

waday said:


> Oh you namby pambies.  Why when I was a kid ...
> And the following:






> A candy bar cost a nickel.



3 cents, bread was a nickle




> Entertainment involved whittling and hoop rolling.



Don't forget shooting marbles




> You didn't have the internet or computers.



Nope, but we had books a fireplace and if we were real good ma would let us take a candle to our room to read by


> You had to walk uphill in 6-feet of snow to your school.


That was uphill* BOTH ways*.




> Children respected their elders.



Damn right, apparently you've never engaged with Mr. Hickory Switch during forceful negotiations with your backside.




> Politicians were noble.



Are you crazy or have you been out in the sun too long.   I do believe that Samuel Clemens said it best when he stated, _*"Politicians and diapers must be changed often, and for the same reason."
*_


----------



## davidharmier60 (Sep 21, 2017)

Ha! Our usual humidity is 70+
Couple that with 90+ temp and you have East Texas. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Drone (Jun 22, 2021)

Yes!  I love it! It was a beautiful 117F (47.2 C) last week and I am ready for more!  Temperature in the garage is 125f ish (51.6C).  It is a little chilly right now at 83f (28.3C)  until later today and this week it is only supposed to be 111F (43.8C).  😥

This is the time of year to go out and play!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 22, 2021)

They say the humidity makes a difference... I don't even want to go out when it's in the 80's! Today is clear as a bell and in the 70's which will last maybe a couple of days. 

But what is with the old threads getting revived this week?? lol

edit - And whatever happened to TecBoy? And I still miss Gary, sorry we lose people like him.


----------

